# New loft Friday!! Need some ideas please :)



## MM22 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am pumped about moving into my new loft apartment this Friday. I want to decorate it full out modern style: clean, simplistic, while looking  sweet at the same time :thumbup:.

This (http://www.loftsofbroadway.com/view.html) is a link to the pics of the model they have. My unit will be identical to this

Also this (http://www.loftsofbroadway.com/layout.html) is the layout. Mine is the North Facing unit in the top right corner.

I'm thinking of either doing black and white or black, white, and red for a color scheme. I'm not painting the walls or anything.

These pics of my current apt show the furniture/decor that I have already:









































I plan on keeping all the furniture as it fits the modern style well. What do you guys think would be the best color scheme to keep it modern and simple with that clean look?


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 18, 2008)

I also live in a loft. I did not paint the walls either because it would take way too much time (and paint!) since my walls are white brick, and the ceilings are very high! Instead I invested in some original artwork and my rooms just seemed to fall in place. Try adding beige to your black and white theme... it will make it feel modern but also cozy.


----------



## sasha689 (May 2, 2008)

I love your color scheme. It is very modern.. That's the look I'm going for when I fix my bedroom in a couple of months. I agree with Elizabeth, some orginal artwork would look fabulous!


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*paint colors*

I like the red and black -- very dramatic.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

nice les paul guitar.


----------



## hairyauman (Jul 2, 2008)

im liking it!


----------



## home decorations (Sep 25, 2008)

Your apartment looks good!


----------



## Kimberlee Jaynes (Sep 13, 2008)

Buy an 8x10 area rug in black and white. The rug you have is too small. The black and white would be very striking (no animal prints) and lighten up the heavy black sofa. Then in the art work ( go to XXXXX.com) add some colorful butter yellows,greens whatever you like, this would really pump up the style. You can buy reasonably priced prints and have them framed. 

Kimberlee Jaynes Associate member NWSID


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

if that lamp has plastic shades it is a fire hazard.. the shades crack and melt into the lightbulb and start a fire. just thought i'd warn you.


----------

